# Who owns it?



## dirty_feet (Nov 8, 2008)

So I bike past this amazing little shanty/cabin house every day on my way to work. It looks abandon, but there's always a car in the driveway. The car however - is a total jalopy and looks abandoned as well. I would say it's a slight decoy of sorts, and that it very well might be a kind of squat...it's just in a neighborhood that is pretty unlikely on most accounts to tolerate such a thing. My question is - how do I find out who owns it? This house is a perfect fixer and I wouldn't mind trying to do something with it, it's an overgrown piece of shit house that needs a paint job, good size, huge yard, a ton of potential. Apart of me has always entertained the idea of running a hostel, and I'd like to see how close to this reality I can get. Isn't there some kind of local yokel office to call and see who owns what, and if tenants are present or not?


----------



## Tailz (Nov 8, 2008)

i dont know any legal specefics that you could do, but i was squattin in this rundown POS in downtown little rock, arkansas... their was a broken down car in the backyard. i just knocked on the door, nobody answered so the next day i just went in. the door wasnt locked (well the back door wasnt anyway) and it was an awesome find. i found an old office desk, chairs and an old type writer circa 1950s! id take a chance and see whats up. sorry i couldnt on the legality aspect. hope you get a fixer upper.


----------



## dirty_feet (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks dude! Yeah - it's a great little shanty house/cabin...I'm going to check it out on Monday when the neighborhood is at work.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 8, 2008)

dirty_feet said:


> Thanks dude! Yeah - it's a great little shanty house/cabin...I'm going to check it out on Monday when the neighborhood is at work.



good idea, i was def glad that my curiosity payed off. unfortunately, my 3rd night of stayin their, i woke up at about 8 in the morning and found a construction permit stapled on the front door. so i skipped out when the workers pulled up. but if that place has been delapidated and vacant for quite a while, i wouldnt worry about that too much.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 8, 2008)

you can call like city hall or something and ask them how to find out or they might even connect you to someone who can tell you. Its all public information.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 8, 2008)

dirty_feet said:


> Thanks dude! Yeah - it's a great little shanty house/cabin...I'm going to check it out on Monday when the neighborhood is at work.



aight, just talked to someone whos in the know. Call the county courthouse, the assesors department. if they dont have iit... get in contact with a title company and ask them for a limited title search on that property. and if that particular company has that land bought... theyll just give you the info. hope that helps.


----------



## soymilkshakes (Nov 8, 2008)

I know in NYC you can easily access all the info you'd ever need online.. any time the property changed hands, all the past and present owners' names, etc. I bet a lot of other cities have that stuff online, too.. If ya try a search for something like "registry of deeds in [city]" something might come up. Good luck!


----------



## Tailz (Nov 9, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> My dad used to do P.I. stuff and he said try to county or city assessors office. They can give you actual property line maps and the history of the last 5 to 10 years of tax history. It's all 'public information act' friendly shit, so don't let some blue haired old bitch tell you you can't have that info...Careful thou, each state and some times each county ghad different fees for printed info...



yeah, my mom works with a title company and she said the assesors office would be the best bet. and its toally illegal for them to hold that info from the public.


----------



## dirty_feet (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW!! Thanks guys for all the input. I'd like to squat the place myself or even see about buying it and working towards some sort of hostel for kids to stay. I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## macks (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll totally help you out with the hostel thing if you get it going! Awesome idea!


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

yes please let us know how it goes, if im up that way in the future, ill totally shed some sweat on a fixer upper like that man. good luck!


----------

